# Add\Remove Apps from Mini?



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't get it... the new SW doesn't seem to have an option to add\hide channels on the Mini, nor does it have an option to add\hide apps on the Mini. Is this all controlled through the host DVR? And when I delete said apps from the host DVR, the apps still show up on the mini. Super annoying. Any way to resolve this?

Seems like TiVo is taking more and more control away from end users, which is a scary direction to be going. I got my first TiVo in 2003 because I wanted MORE control, not less.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bella92108 said:


> I don't get it... the new SW doesn't seem to have an option to add\hide channels on the Mini, nor does it have an option to add\hide apps on the Mini. Is this all controlled through the host DVR? And when I delete said apps from the host DVR, the apps still show up on the mini. Super annoying. Any way to resolve this?
> Seems like TiVo is taking more and more control away from end users, which is a scary direction to be going. I got my first TiVo in 2003 because I wanted MORE control, not less.


There are some issues with apps right now. First, restart the Mini. If there is no change, you will have to live with them until enough people complain. I don't have the same default apps on my two Roamio units, and my four Mini units are also sort of random. True, the host apps should control the Mini, and a Mini restart is needed for them to sync up. If that fails, don't fight it. With nothing checked, all you should see is Pandora and iHeartRadio, and apps should not be in My Shows unless checked (that part still seems to work).

The Mini has never had the channels option to my knowledge. The guide option for channels is there, but it also depends on the host.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> There are some issues with apps right now. First, restart the Mini. If there is no change, you will have to live with them until enough people complain. I don't have the same default apps on my two Roamio units, and my four Mini units are also sort of random. True, the host apps should control the Mini, and a Mini restart is needed for them to sync up. If that fails, don't fight it. With nothing checked, all you should see is Pandora and iHeartRadio, and apps should not be in My Shows unless checked (that part still seems to work).
> 
> The Mini has never had the channels option to my knowledge. The guide option for channels is there, but it also depends on the host.


Thanks for the info. The lack of ability to control my own TV experience is exactly why I went to TiVo 15 years ago, and now it seems like the tables have turned. If you want to control your TV experience you now can go to the cable\satellite company and get state of the art boxes that let you do just about everything including control your TV with your voice through Echo.

Sad to see what TiVo has become in recent years. They've obviously given up on being the leader of the pack.


----------



## DEHASLAM (Sep 13, 2017)

I am having a similar problem - the Tivo Mini apps do not align with what is on the Roamio DVR and am no longer able to add/manage from the Mini. I had reported the issue and after a long script meant to fix the problem that did not work, a Tivo customer service representative, who referenced the Mini as a DVR, deemed the issue closed. Its not in my optics.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DEHASLAM said:


> I am having a similar problem - the Tivo Mini apps do not align with what is on the Roamio DVR and am no longer able to add/manage from the Mini. I had reported the issue and after a long script meant to fix the problem that did not work, a Tivo customer service representative, who referenced the Mini as a DVR, deemed the issue closed. Its not in my optics.


I don't think it will get fixed (on purpose). My two Roamio don't even agree with each other.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't think it will get fixed (on purpose). My two Roamio don't even agree with each other.


Well on two roamios you can add and delete them. Mini doesn't have such option.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bella92108 said:


> Well on two roamios you can add and delete them. Mini doesn't have such option.


I should have said my default apps are music on one Roamio and music PLUS Plex, Opera TV and Vevo on the other. Nothing is checked. When you check an app, it also appears in My Shows.

And the Mini units have random defaults. I have four.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I should have said my default apps are music on one Roamio and music PLUS Plex, Opera TV and Vevo on the other. Nothing is checked. When you check an app, it also appears in My Shows.
> 
> And the Mini units have random defaults. I have four.


Oh interesting. On my roamios I don't have an issue ... when i uncheck an app, it goes away on the roamio. It's only the minis I have issues with.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> There are some issues with apps right now. First, restart the Mini. If there is no change, you will have to live with them until enough people complain. I don't have the same default apps on my two Roamio units, and my four Mini units are also sort of random. True, the host apps should control the Mini, and a Mini restart is needed for them to sync up. If that fails, don't fight it. With nothing checked, all you should see is Pandora and iHeartRadio, and apps should not be in My Shows unless checked (that part still seems to work).
> 
> The Mini has never had the channels option to my knowledge. The guide option for channels is there, but it also depends on the host.


If the host TiVo controls the apps, does that mean the app can only stream resolution supported by the main TiVo box? For example, a Mini Vox hooked to a Roamio Plus would only be able to stream 1080p from Netflix I guess?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If the host TiVo controls the apps, does that mean the app can only stream resolution supported by the main TiVo box? For example, a Mini Vox hooked to a Roamio Plus would only be able to stream 1080p from Netflix I guess?


Absolutely not. The host provides a link to the app. After that it can go away since it no longer has a function once the app loads. This problem (it's a few years old) has never changed. My A93 Mini both have apps that are not checked on their hosts. The A95 Mini has control of its apps, and when viewing the audio/video options, 4k is a box I could check even though it is connected to a 1080p TV. I'm having power problems with my TV, so I may go 4k soon. I'm running out of places to store my old equipment.

The TV content on the Mini uses a tuner on the host. The streaming content does not.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Absolutely not. The host provides a link to the app. After that it can go away since it no longer has a function once the app loads. This problem (it's a few years old) has never changed. My A93 Mini both have apps that are not checked on their hosts. The A95 Mini has control of its apps, and when viewing the audio/video options, 4k is a box I could check even though it is connected to a 1080p TV. I'm having power problems with my TV, so I may go 4k soon. I'm running out of places to store my old equipment.
> 
> The TV content on the Mini uses a tuner on the host. The streaming content does not.


OK, just so I understand correctly, I **should** be able to get Netflix or Amazon in 4K on my Mini Vox then provided its connected to a 4K TV? I may need to check my HDMI cable then as when I opened up Netflix for the first time on it, it was listing shows as HD rather than 4K.

I store my old equipment in the trash can, I hate having old junk laying around. If in doubt--throw it out!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> OK, just so I understand correctly, I **should** be able to get Netflix or Amazon in 4K on my Mini Vox then provided its connected to a 4K TV? I may need to check my HDMI cable then as when I opened up Netflix for the first time on it, it was listing shows as HD rather than 4K.


I only have Prime. But it might let you watch a 4k trailer. No subscription needed. Roku has a channel of just 4k demo programs.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> OK, just so I understand correctly, I **should** be able to get Netflix or Amazon in 4K on my Mini Vox then provided its connected to a 4K TV? I may need to check my HDMI cable then as when I opened up Netflix for the first time on it, it was listing shows as HD rather than 4K.


What's the checked resolution settings on the Mini VOX and I assume you are paying Netflix for 4K or however they list it?

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> What's the checked resolution settings on the Mini VOX and I assume you are paying Netflix for 4K or however they list it?
> 
> Scott


The Mini Vox is checked for both 4K 60fps and 4K 24/25/30 fps pass-through. I just opened Prime and was watching a show in 4K and then did the same for Messiah in Netflix and it was also coming through in UHD (according to the TV display after hitting info which shows the current resolution), just odd that when browsing through it lists all movies/shows on Netflix as HD. Will have to switch out the cable as it Messiah should be in HDR if I recall correctly.


----------

